# Bessacarr E765 2003 window leaking at catch.



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Window leaks around catch,no condensation,nothing dripping from above.
The exterior frame to body is aluminium and has a little trough in it which fills up with water probably not helping as theres no drainage holes etc(.All windows are the same no problems tho)
The seal is joined exactly in the middle of the leaky catch and there was a slight split in so have removed and reglued and dried frame out Thought i had cracked it but now have seitz blinds which are stuck together and need replacing GRR
Can only think of ordering a new seal ,just having doubts as it fits so nice.Any thoughts on this?


----------

